# Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wünscht sich ein Kind mit Jason Statham



## beachkini (30 Juli 2012)

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wünscht sich Nachwuchs.​
Die 25-jährige ‘Victoria’s Secret’-Schönheit, die aktuell mit dem Schauspieler Jason Statham liiert ist, hält ihren Beruf für egozentrisch und möchte ihre Zeit in Zukunft deshalb anderen Menschen widmen. Kinder stehen für sie aus diesem Grund unbedingt auf dem Plan, wie sie gegenüber der britischen Ausgabe des ‘Elle’-Magazins verrät. ”_Ich werde wahrscheinlich immer berufstätig sein, aber die Mutterschaft wird auch ein sehr großer Teil von mir sein_”, ist sich das Model sicher. Weiter betont sie: ”_Ich finde, dass meine Karriere sehr selbstbezogen ist. Es geht nur um mich. Ich bin kein Arzt, ich kümmere mich nicht um andere Menschen, ich rette keine Kinder. Ich arbeite in der Unterhaltungsindustrie. Ich bin ein Model. Ich bin Schauspielerin. Das ist sehr ichbezogen und ich glaube, dass man dabei irgendwann ganz natürlich an einen Punkt kommt, an dem man denkt: ‘Ich stehe für mich nicht mehr an erster Stelle.’ Ich will andere Dinge in den Mittelpunkt rücken_.”

Als sie in der Fashion-Welt Fuß fasste, war Huntington-Whiteley indes wenig von ihrem Job begeistert. ”_Ich war nicht groß genug und hasste es, um ehrlich zu sein. Es gab keine Individualität, keine Möglichkeit, um individuell zu sein_”, beschwert sich die Britin. So habe sie darunter gelitten, als Model zu einem Objekt reduziert zu werden. ”In New York wurde ich ständig daran erinnert, dass ich – egal wo ich hinging – nicht richtig war, und das war schwierig, weil das da, wo ich herkomme, unwichtig ist.”
(promi-magazin.de)

Die Scans gibts hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...eley-elle-uk-september-2012-x2-mq-update.html


----------



## Q (30 Juli 2012)

hm. Haben sie sich nix mehr zu sagen?  nun ja. Ein Kind von Rosie wird bestimmt niedlich


----------

